

5 announcements from the Atlassian Summit keynote - sarahgoffdupont
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2014/09/summit-2014-announcements-keynote/

======
sarahgoffdupont
Heads-up for those who use Atlassian tools. Lots of announcements made today!

